# Ft Pickens 11-3-22



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Wanted to head to the pier and haven't been there in a while, just wanted to see what was going on. Got there about 11ish and saw there was plenty of bait LY's. So I threw a few times and got a load to freeze and take offshore later. I had some nice little LY's so I got out the ole gold long shank hooks and some 30# Seaguar and tried for a few Spanish to see if they were running. Got a few good hits and cut offs but was able to get a few over the rails, it was a nice relaxing day and I saved a lot on fuel. Ole Jimmy helped me gather up all the bait, he was a big help.

*Water Clarity* = Cleanish green.
*Bait *= Ly's
*Water Depth* = 1' to 15'
*Offshore current* = Moving out, High tide 7am / Low tide 5pm.
*Area* = Inshore.
*Water Temp* = 79°F
*Moon* = 3/4 Moon.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool - looks like a gorgeous day.


----------

